# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Πομπός fm με την 829

## itta-vitta

Το σχέδιο μου το έδωσε ο "FM Τρίκαλα", ο οποίος το κατέβασε από κάποια σελίδα του διαδικτύου. Έκανα κάποιες αλλαγές. Έχω ξεκινήσει να το κατασκευάζω. Νομίζω ότι το σχέδιο βγαίνει. Δεν βλέπω κάποιο λάθος.  Θα χρησιμοποιήσω τη ρώσικη έκδοση της 829Β, την ΓΥ-29. Τη βλέπω να έχει πιο ενισχυμένα μέταλλα από την 829Β RCA που έχω στο μηχάνημα των μεσαίων. Θα ήθελα τις απόψεις σας για το σχέδιο.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Γειά σου Ηλία,

τί μου αρέσει στο κύκλωμα: δεν χρησιμοποιείς επαγωγική σύζευξη μεταξύ των βαθμίδων αλλά πυκνωτή (σύμφωνα και με παλαιότερα σχέδιο-κατασκευή σου, που είχαμε συζητήσει.

Τί δεν μου αρέσει: δε γνωρίζω αν η ECC81 είναι διπλή αλλά στέλνεις την είσοδο διαμόρφωσης στο οδηγό της μίας πλευράς ενώ στην άλλη δεν καταλαβαίνω (θεωρητικά) τί ακριβώς κάνεις! Επίσης η επιλογή της λάμπας, θα μπορούσε να είναι 6c4, αλλά θα χρειαζόταν ο πυκνωτής σύζευξης να είναι συνδεδεμένος *πριν* το συμμετρικό πηνίο που θα έδινε την αναγκαία διαφορά φάσης της λειτουργίας push-pull και όχι μετά όπως συμβαίνει στο σχέδιό σου. Επίσης θα οδηγούνταν πιθανά πιό άνετα.

Χαιρετισμούς
Γιώργος

----------


## itta-vitta

Η εςς81 είναι διπλή. Είναι της ίδιας οικογένειας με τις εςς82 και εςς83 με μικροδιαφορές. Η λυχνια ταλαντώνει και συγχρόνως κάνει και την αναστροφή φάσης, όπως στους ενισχυτές ακουστικών συχνοτήτων, που σε άλλες περιπτώσεις γίνεται με μετασχηματιστή και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις με διπλοτρίοδο λυχνία. Στους ενισχυτές rf γνωρίζουμε ότι η αναστροφή φάσης γίνεται με τα επαγωγικά πηνία. Γιατί να μη μπορεί να γίνει και με διπλοτρίοδο λυχνία. Πρώτη φορά είδα αυτό  σε πομπό. Δεν ξέρω πού βρήκε το σχέδιο ο ΦΜ-Τρικαλα, αλλά είχα κάτι μυστήρια γράμματα, σαν σουηδικά, φιλανδικά, δεν ξέρω. Πρώτη φορά είδα τέτοια γράμματα. Δεν μπορούασα να καταλάβω σχεδόν τίποτε. Όσο για το κύκλωμα της διαμόρφωσης (5,6 πικο, βαρικαπ, αντισταση πόλωσης βαρικαπ, τσοκ και 1000πικο) που συνδέεται σε μία άνοδο, το έχω δει σε άλλα σχέδια να δίνεται το σήμα στην άνοδο αντί στο πλέγμα. Ο μακαρίτης ο Βασίλης από το Μοναστηράκι, έτσι κατασκεύαζε τους πομπούς φμ. Το είχα δοκιμάσει έτσι και δεν είχα δει διαφορά. Έβγαινε το ίδιο καλά. Επειδή φοβόμουν την τάση της ανόδου, μήπως συμβεί κάτι δηλ καεί κανένας πυκνωτης 5,6 (αν και βάζω υ.τ. 6 κιλοβολτ) και περάσει τάση στην ακουστική πηγή, γι' αυτό προτιμούσα να δίνω το ακουστικό σήμα στο οδηγό πλέγμα.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Πιθανά λοιπόν να μπορεί να τροποποιηθεί ο σχέδιο ώστε η διαμόρφωση να πηγαίνει στο οδηγό (κατά αντιστοιχία στο οδηγό του ενός σκέλους και πυκνωτής σύζευξης στο άλλο)!!!

Καταρχήν όμως ας δουλέψει έτσι, ώστε να ξέρεις τι δουλεύει τελικά και τι όχι!

Στο κάτω-κάτω αν διαμορφώνεις από άνοδο χρησιμοποίησε και ένα μετασχ. διαμόρφωσης ώστε να μην καίγεται η varicap κατά τους συντονισμούς!!!

Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις και το αρχικό σχέδιο (με τα περίεργα γράμματα)?

Πάντως είναι λίγο 'κουφό' πως μπορούν να δουλεύουν ορισμένα πράγματα εκτός συμβατικών σχεδίων (που όλα είναι απελπιστικά ίδια) και μπορείς να απλουστεύσεις την κατασκευή...!!!

Αναμένουμε νέα - φωτό

Γιώργος

----------


## FMTRIKALA

καλησπερα σε ολους.το σχεδιο που εστειλα στον ηλια ειναι απο την εξης διευθυνση:http://www.klompenboer.nl/Techniek/Schema/Index.htm
στην σελιδα αυτη εχει διαφορα σχεδια με διπλοτριοοδους οπως η ecc81.απλα στα σχεδια της σελιδας σαν δευτερο σταδιο εχει αλλες λαμπες.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

σχεδια παρομοια με αυτο που ανεβασε ο ηλιας ειναι και τα παρακατω αλλα η συζευξη γινετε με πηνεια.τα σχεδια τα βρηκα κατα τυχη

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ευχαριστώ για το link και τα σχέδια.

Άντε να τα δούμε τώρα να υλοποιούνται.

Ηλία ξέχασα να αναφέρω στο σχέδιό σου την αρνητική τάση οδηγού αντί της αυτοπόλωσης για λόγους προστασίας της 829!

Χαιρετισμούς
Γιώργος

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ευχαριστώ για το link και τα σχέδια.

Άντε να τα δούμε τώρα να υλοποιούνται.

Ηλία ξέχασα να αναφέρω στο σχέδιό σου την αρνητική τάση οδηγού αντί της αυτοπόλωσης για λόγους προστασίας της 829!

Χαιρετισμούς
Γιώργος

----------


## itta-vitta

> Ευχαριστώ για το link και τα σχέδια.
> 
> Άντε να τα δούμε τώρα να υλοποιούνται.
> 
> Ηλία ξέχασα να αναφέρω στο σχέδιό σου την αρνητική τάση οδηγού αντί της αυτοπόλωσης για λόγους προστασίας της 829!
> 
> Χαιρετισμούς
> Γιώργος



Και στα μεσαία με αυτοπόλωση τη δουλεύω και δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Με αντίσταση 5 κω (2Χ10κω/2βαττ παράλληλα). Στο πολύμετρο δείχνει 45 βολτ (-45).

----------


## itta-vitta

Δείτε κι αυτό. Μοιάζει με αυτό που ανέβασα.

----------


## itta-vitta

"Καλλιστεία" λυχνιών. 
Μια σύγκριση τις δύο λυχνίες. Νομίζω η Ρωσίδα είναι πιο "γεμάτη" και πιο δυνατή. Πιό "άδεια" μέσα στο γυαλί η αμερικάνα. Και η μίκα πάνω από την άνοδο της ρωσίδας κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερη από της αμερικάνας. Και η άνοδος της ρωσίδας πιο ενισχυμένη. Άλλος για σχόλια ...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Εγώ προτιμώ τη Ρωσίδα γιατί είναι πιο "νταρντάνα"!

----------


## FMTRIKALA

σημερα πηρα και εγω στα χερια μου μια ecc81 που εφερε ενας φιλος.μεσα στην βδομαδα ξεκιναω και εγω.ηλια βαλε και καμια φωτο του μηχανηματος που φτιαχνεις.τελικα ηλια οι μεταβλητοι που θα βαλεις στην ταλαντωση και εξοδο ειναι διπλοι η' butterfly??????εχω βρει σχεδια με την ecc81 & ecc85 που στην ταλαντωση εχει εναν απλο αρεοφυλλο.ουτε καν διπλο

----------


## itta-vitta

Θα αργήσει λίγο το μηχάνημα γιατί αυτό τον καιρό κατασκευάζω ένα τροφοδοτικό με μετασχηματιστές με δύο παροχές ανεξάρτητες 600 και 300 βολτ, με υλικά που είχα, για να αξιοποιήσω αυτά τα υλικά. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω πολυ ελευθερο χρόνο. Μόνο τις Κυριακές, για δύο ώρες το πολύ. Πιθανόν σε 2-3 μήνες να είναι έτοιμο. Όταν τελειώσει θα το ανεβάσω.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Είμαι περίεργος να προσπαθήσω να ακούσω στην Αθήνα το μηχάνημά σου με την 829 στα μεσαία κύματα,φίλε itta-vitta. Όταν το τελειώσεις, στείλε ένα pm για να ανοίξω τον δέκτη το βράδυ και να προσπαθήσω να σε ακούσω στα MW. Ή μήπως το έχεις ήδη έτοιμο; Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον. Και μην ξεχάσεις να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφία από το καλλιτέχνημα!

----------


## itta-vitta

Το μηχάνημα υπάρχει εδώ και τρία χρόνια. είχα ανεβάσει  σχέδιο και φωτογραφίες αλλά διαγράφηκαν κατά λάθος. θα τις ανεβάσω πάλι. Εδώ και αρκετο καιρό δεν βγαίνω.

----------


## P@s@ris!

> Εγώ προτιμώ τη Ρωσίδα γιατί είναι πιο "νταρντάνα"!




+1

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ισχύει εδώ και το ότι η μάνα είναι καλύτερη από την κόρη ή/και η γριά κότα έχει το ζουμί, καθότι η κόρη της 829 δηλ. η QQE06-40 της Philips αν και πιό σύγχρονη με καλύτερα ψυχικά χαρίσματα (τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά) δεν έχει τις (κρυφές ή ορατές μέσα από το γυαλί)χάρες της μάνας ούτε τα πιασίματα της Ρωσίδας.  Καλός ο Δυτικοευρωπαϊκός πολιτισμός αλλά και αυτός του πρώην Ανατολικού μπλοκ έχει τα συν του...!!! Και μπορείς να της ρίξεις και ένα ανοδικό ρευματάκι μεγαλύτερο!!!

Χαιρετισμούς

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ηλία,

ψήνομαι για την κατασκευή γιατί ανακάλυψα ότι έχω μερικές ECC81 καθώς και ECC82. 

Απλά τροφοδοτικό έχω μόνο ανόρθωσης δικτύου δηλ. 310V που νομίζω είναι πολλά για την λαμπίτσα! Θα χρειαστώ καμμία wattική αντίσταση ή θα ψήνω καφέ σε μία 11W (άντε 17W μέγιστο)!!! Εκτός αν την κατεβάσω πολύ την λάμπα (μεγάλη αντίσταση, μικρή τάση άρα και μικρό ρεύμα)... Οπότε την 829 θα τη δουλέψω αντίστοιχα χαμηλά, λόγω μικρής οδήγησης...

Επίσης τους διπλούς αραιόφυλους δεν μπορώ να τους αντικαταστήσω με μονούς που θα καταλήγουν στις ανόδους των λαμπών ενώ η διαφορά φάσης θα εξασφαλίζεται από τη μεσαία λήψη στα πηνία? Δεν έxω ούτε διπλούς, ούτε μονούς τόσο αραιόφυλλους ώστε το ένα σκέλος να γειώνεται και το άλλο να τρώει 630V!!! 

Χαιρετισμούς
Γιώργος

----------


## itta-vitta

Tους τελευταίους αραιόφυλους 2Χ35 πικο από τον Μανιάτη τους πήρα εγώ. Ήθελε και ο συνονόματός σου ο ΦΜ-Τρίκαλλα, αλλά δεν βρήκε. Και θα αργήσει να φέρει ο Μανιάτης, απ' ότι μου είπε.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ηλία,

εντάξει δεν είναι φαντάζομαι το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί και το κέντρο του κόσμου...

Αν μπορείς δημοσίευσε καμμία φωτό των μεταβλητών να δω για τί πράγμα μιλάμε? Είναι αραιόφυλλοι για χρήση και πάνω από 500V? Είναι καινούργιοι και ποιάς χώρας κατασκευή (π.χ. ρετρό εξαρτήματα βρίσκω και από Κίνα -π.χ. βάσεις λαμπών 813-, απλά θα προτιμούσα μεταχειρισμένα και μη Κινέζικα παρά το ανάποδο)!!! Τα παλιά τα χρόνια (τόπε που στις γειτονιές υπήρχαν αλάνες) ο Κατουμας έφερνε καινούργιους πορσελάνινους που λάμπανε και χαιρόσου να τους βλέπεις ενώ ήτανεξαιρετικής ποιότητας, τώρα με το... μικροσκόπιο αλλά υπάρχει και το διαδίκτυο...

Χαιρετώ
Γιώργος

----------


## itta-vitta

Σίγουρα δεν είναι το κέντρο του κόσμου, αλλά οι συγκεκριμένοι μεταβλητοί είναι πολύ καλα κομμάτια. Νομίζω ότι είναι της τζόνσον. Θα βάλω φωτογραφία. Ο ραδιο741 φέρνει ανταλλακτικά της παλσταρ και της κολλινς . Εχεις κάτι άλλο να προτείνεις; Από τον κατουμά πριν από 2,5 χρόνια είχα αγοράσει ηλεκτρολυτικούς 220μφ/400βολτ προς 6 ευρώ το τεμ. Ο 741 τα είχε 3,5 ακριβώς τους ίδιους.

----------

αθικτον (14-07-11)

----------


## FMTRIKALA

καλησπερα.ηλια το πηνειο ταλαντωσης για την ecc81 που γραφεις στο σχεδιο 2 χ 3 σπειρες ειναι με κενο στην μεση???δηλαδη 3σπειρες κενο και αλλες 3 σπειρες παλι η 6 σπειρες και περνουμε ληψη στην 3η σπειρα???

----------


## FMTRIKALA

να και δυο φωτογραφιες απο το μηχανημα που ειναι υπο κατασκευη

----------


## itta-vitta

> καλησπερα.ηλια το πηνειο ταλαντωσης για την ecc81 που γραφεις στο σχεδιο 2 χ 3 σπειρες ειναι με κενο στην μεση???δηλαδη 3σπειρες κενο και αλλες 3 σπειρες παλι η 6 σπειρες και περνουμε ληψη στην 3η σπειρα???




Δεν είναι με κενό γιατί δεν μπαίνει πηνίο μέσα στο κενό δηλ δεν έχουμε επαγωγική σύζευξη.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

καλημερα σε ολους.τελικα στην ταλαντωση με την ecc81 ο μεταβλητος ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ειναι διπλος.με ΑΠΛΟ ΑΕΡΟΦΥΛΛΟ δεν ταλαντωνει με τιποτα.η λαμπα ταλαντωνει σε ολη την μπαντα και με πολυ ωραια διαμορφωση.
επισης σαν κυκλωμα διαμορφωσης εβαλα το παρακατω κυκλωμα(πολυ καλο) σε σχεση με το κλασικο κυκλωμα που βαζουμε σε ταλαντωση με λαμπα

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Καλημέρα,

Ηλία οι αραιόφυλλοι δηλ. είναι νέας κατασκευής ή παλιοί καινούργιοι ή μεταχειρισμένοι?

FM τρίκαλα καλό θα είναι (αν φυσικά υπάρχουν) να ανεφέρουμε για κάθε σχέδιο που δημοσιεύουμε το λεγόμενο reference δηλ. ποιά είναι η πηγή μας (βιβλίο, περιοδικό κλπ.) και τυχόν θεωρητικά στοιχεία ώστε (ανεξάρτητα με το πόσο καλά δουλεύει) να κατανοούμε την λειτουργία του (πολύ περισσότερο τώρα που οι 'μεγαλύτεροι' από εμάς δεν έχουμε πλέον την πειλάλα να ακουστούμε καλά και δυνατά το βράδυ αλλά να εξετάσουμε λίγο ίσως πιό ΄βαθιά΄στις εναλλακτικές κατασκευών που έχουμε. 

Η ΕCC83 θα μπορούσε να ταλαντώσει παραλληλισμένη δηλ. σαφώς με διαφορετικό σχέδιο, αλλά σίγουρα αυτό δεν είναι ενδεδειγμένο. Δύο δυνατότητες επίσης ο συντονισμός από το οδηγό και σαφώς πιό ενδεδειγμένο η διαμόρφωση από το οδηγό και όχι άνοδο. Θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον ο τρόπος διαμόρφωσης δεν επηρεάζει την ποιότητά της και λιγότερα εξαρτήματα σημαίνουν λιγότερη παραμόρφωση, πιθανότητα βλάβης κλπ. 

Καλή βδομάδα...

----------


## itta-vitta

Οι αρεόφυλλοι είναι καινούριοι αμεταχείριστοι, μάλλον νέας γενειάς. Της παλιάς γενειάς τους γνωρίζω, τύπου μπάτερφλαυ κλπ. Πρώτη φορά είδα τέτοιους. Θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Ηλία,
> 
> εντάξει δεν είναι φαντάζομαι το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί και το κέντρο του κόσμου...
> 
> Αν μπορείς δημοσίευσε καμμία φωτό των μεταβλητών να δω για τί πράγμα μιλάμε? Είναι αραιόφυλλοι για χρήση και πάνω από 500V? Είναι καινούργιοι και ποιάς χώρας κατασκευή (π.χ. ρετρό εξαρτήματα βρίσκω και από Κίνα -π.χ. βάσεις λαμπών 813-, απλά θα προτιμούσα μεταχειρισμένα και μη Κινέζικα παρά το ανάποδο)!!! Τα παλιά τα χρόνια (τόπε που στις γειτονιές υπήρχαν αλάνες) ο Κατουμας έφερνε καινούργιους πορσελάνινους που λάμπανε και χαιρόσου να τους βλέπεις ενώ ήτανεξαιρετικής ποιότητας, τώρα με το... μικροσκόπιο αλλά υπάρχει και το διαδίκτυο...
> 
> Χαιρετώ
> Γιώργος



Αύτός είναι ο μεταβλητός 2Χ35 πίκο/1000βολτ. Δεν φαίνεται η βάση στήριξης που είναι από κάτω, αν και έχει βίδα στήριξης στον άξονα. Η στήριξή του μπορεί να γίνει με δύο τρόπους. Δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω άλλη φωτογραφία γιατί τελείωσε εκείνη τη στιγμή η μπαταρία της μηχανής.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ευχαριστώ Ηλία,

μόνη... ένσταση αν αντέχουν πάνω από 500 VDC με το ένα σκέλος γειωμένο και το άλλο υπό το δυναμικό...

Μοιάζουν επάργυρα τα φύλλα αλλά δεν διακρίνω καθαρά. Στους παλιούς πυκωτές που ανέφερα του Κατουμά τα φύλλα 'γυαλίζαν' αλλά δεν ήταν επάργυρα. Τα δε επάργυρα είχαν αυτή την 'ασπράδα΄σαν να ήταν ψεκασμένα με λεπτό φύλλο άσπρης μπογιάς και μάλιστα όχι ομοιόμορφα...

Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, πλέον όλα αυτά ακούγονται πολυτέλεια διότι υπάρχει λειψ-ερασιτεχνία...

Τους χαιρετισμούς μου...

----------


## itta-vitta

Έχουν τα φύλλα κάποιο "βαψιμο". Ισως να είναι επάργυρα, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και "τρυκ" δηλ να είναι κάτι άλλο όπως συμβαίνει πολλές φορές. Όσο για την τάση πιστέυω ότι τα 1000 βολτ είναι η μέγιστη. Η τάση λειτουργίας σίγουρα είναι χαμηλότερη, γύρω στα 600-700 βολτ κι αυτό με συντονισμένο μηχάνημα χωρίς πολλά στάσιμα. Θα μετρήσω το κενό με φίλερ και θα δώ τι λένε οι πίνακες των βιβλίων.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ο μεταβλητός θα πρέπει να έχει για πάνω από 500V την απόσταση που είχε ο μονός αραιόφυλλος στην κατασκευή σου με τα 2 στάδια της 6146!!! Ο κίνδυνος σπινθηρισμού υπάρχει όχι μόνο λόγω της διαφοράς δυναμικού του συνεχούς ανόδου αλλά και της σχετικά υψηλής ισχύος RF ιδιαίτερα σε καταστάσεις επιστροφής ισχύος π.χ από βλάβη κεραίας.

Αν μπορείς μα βρεις κάτι στη βιβλιογραφία... Η παρατήρησή μου είναι εμπειρική από κατά καιρούς εικόνες κατακευών...

Γιώργος

----------


## itta-vitta

Σ' εκείνη την κατασκευή ο αραιόφυλλος είναι διπλός και είναι λιγο πιο αραιόφυλλος από αυτόν. το μηχάνημα εκείνο το δούλευα με 530 βολτ στην έξοδο αφού το συντόνισα στα 430. Ο μ/σ τροφοδοσίας στο τροφοδοτικό. είναι με λήψεις. Ο αραιόφυλλος εκείνος "χαραμίζεται" σ΄εκείνο το μηχάνημα. Θα τον βγάλω και θα βάλω έναν άλλο μονό αραιόφυλλο.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Και στο down-down of the write (κάτω-κάτω της γραφής) αν δεν μπορέσω να την ταλαντώσω την ΕCC81/83 έχω και άλλες εναλλακτικές, όπως την χρήση της ως ανταλλακτικού σε λίγο μεγαλύτερα gadget-άκια όπως στο συγκεκριμένο ενισχυτή που συγκεκριμένα το είχα αγοράσει όχι κυρίως λόγω της γλυκιάς παραμόρφωσης αλλά ως προστασία της ενσωματωμένης στη μητρική κάρτας ήχου για διαμόρφωση πομπού FM και πιθανές επιστροφές RF κλπ.:

http://www.driverheaven.net/reviews/Musketeer%20III/

Καλημέρα...

----------


## FMTRIKALA

επιτελους τελος με την κατασκευη.τελικα για ταλαντωση εβαλα την el34.δουλευε πολυ καλυτερα και ηταν πιο σταθερη απο την ecc81.

----------


## itta-vitta

Γιώργο το δούλεψες;
Το βλέπω για πους πουλ με απλό μεταβλητό. Δεν πρέπει να έκανες εκείνο που έλεγες δηλ παράλληλα την 829.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Συγχαρητήρια!!!

Δώσε καμμία φωτό από κάτω με ζούμ στην οδήγηση της 829 και επιθυμητά της πρόσοψης.

Επίσης κανένα στοιχείο για την απόδοση του κυκλώμτατος...

Καλές εκπομπές...

----------


## FMTRIKALA

εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να οδηγησει την 829 με 0,5 βαττ???αν ναι ποσα εβγαλε??ενταξυ.ενα λινεαρ οσα του δωσεις τοσα θα παρεις.εχω ενα pll του cdm και λεω να οδηγησω την 829 και οσα παρω

----------


## FMTRIKALA

κανεις δεν ξερει αν μπορω να οδηγησω την 829 με το pll του cdm???ξερω οτι η 829 θελει 2 βαττ οδηγηση αλλα με 0,5 βαττ δεν θα βγαλει κατι????????

----------


## itta-vitta

> κανεις δεν ξερει αν μπορω να οδηγησω την 829 με το pll του cdm???ξερω οτι η 829 θελει 2 βαττ οδηγηση αλλα με 0,5 βαττ δεν θα βγαλει κατι????????




Φίλε Γιώργο η ελλάχιστη ισχύς διεγέρσεως πλέγματος (grid) για την 829 είναι 0,8 βαττ. Μία ισχύς 2.0 - 2,5 βάττ είναι πολύ καλή. Νομίζω ότι η ισχύς που διαθέτει το πλλ δεν επαρκεί. Γιατί δεν δουλέυεις το μηχάνημα με την ελ34 ταλαντώτρια με χαμηλές τάσεις, όπως είχες σκοπό;

----------


## RFΧpert

Η 829 δεν θα βγαλει τιποτα με μισο η ακομα και ενα βαττ  :Exclamation:   Για να οδηγησεις σωστα στον μετασχηματιστη εισοδου πρεπει να δωσεις 2.5 με 3 βαττ... Βαλε μια EL84 (ναι, ναι, EL84 ειπα) στα 250Va και οδηγησε αυτην απο το PLL...

----------


## FMTRIKALA

βρηκα τι θα κανω.στην εξοδο του pll θα βαλω ενα 2sc1971 που το εχω και καθετε ,θα ριξω και λιγο την ταση του και θα παρω 4-5 βαττ και θα δωσω στην 829.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

φιλε ηλια ,την 829 εαν την δουλεψω με αυτοπολωση σαν ενισχυτη μονη της θα εχει κανενα προβλημα????γιατι καπου εδω μεσα ειχα διαβασει οτι την δουλευες με αυτοπολωση και δεν υπαρχει προβλημα

----------

